# Any Developer Interest?



## shockaholic (Sep 30, 2011)

I realize that few if any ROM developers have this device. I am willing to donate a LG Spectrum to a developer that would have serious interest in developing for it. I don't mind taking one for the team as long as it goes to good use!


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

shockaholic said:


> I realize that few if any ROM developers have this device. I am willing to donate a LG Spectrum to a developer that would have serious interest in developing for it. I don't mind taking one for the team as long as it goes to good use!


First off...shockaholic, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU...

I previously posted a "quote" from pm's between myself and Nitro, the developer of the Eclipse ROM, wherein he stated he would bring Eclipse to Spectrum if we could get a device in his hands. I'm contacting him now...

Check out what he has said about developing for Spectrum http://rootzwiki.com...t-of-potential/

Nitro's Eclipse ROM's are super stable and increase battery life tremendously. My Bionic and Charge would regularly go 13-14 hours on Eclipse ROMs. If you get a Spectrum in his hands get ready and hang on tight cause its gonna get fun around here and our devices are gonna turn into BEAST's!

Please, oh please, God let this be real!


----------



## shockaholic (Sep 30, 2011)

I sent Nitro a pm on his forum a few minutes ago inquiring about his interest in developing for the LG Spectrum. If he's up for the challenge, I'll get him a Spectrum by the first of the week!


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

shockaholic said:


> I sent Nitro a pm on his forum a few minutes ago inquiring about his interest in developing for the LG Spectrum. If he's up for the challenge, I'll get him a Spectrum by the first of the week!


Holy guacamole!!!!!! Have I told you lately that I love you? Well...I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL...

Ive got $50 ready for Nitro the second hes on board.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm coming from a Droid 2, so it'll take me a bit to get used to the differences with the phones, but I'll look into building CM9 for my new Spectrum if there's interest.


----------



## Ampix0 (Aug 23, 2011)

A friend of mine mentioned something called android kitchen. I know nothing about it but apparently it's a dummy's ROM builder. So with an unlocked bootloader.. ill need to take a look at it.

Or if anyone knows any tutorials for people who want to get started.


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> I'm coming from a Droid 2, so it'll take me a bit to get used to the differences with the phones, but I'll look into building CM9 for my new Spectrum if there's interest.


 hellz yeah there is interest. that would make two dev's to take the spot light because this by far is the best phone out.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

My Spectrum just arrived, so I'm going to start playing with it.  It shouldn't be too hard to get CM9 working with it. The main issue is always hardware compatibility, so I'll extract the device files and see what I can do


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

let us know how we can help.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Man, you guys weren't kidding.. this thing is a beast. The copious amounts of VZ bloat is a tad disheartening, though.


----------



## shockaholic (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been emailing with Nitro and I'm sending him a Spectrum on Monday for him to mess around with.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

As soon as I get it I will start building a recovery for it and get the spectrum rolling!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

ups2525 said:


> Holy guacamole!!!!!! Have I told you lately that I love you? Well...I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL...
> 
> Ive got $50 ready for Nitro the second hes on board.


Nitro...I see you added the Spectrum to your forum meaning its official so I just sent ya the $$. I can't wait to see what you do with this device. I said it once and I'll say it again...this thing is a 'BEAST"!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I will upgrade now... Deffinetly the best choice on vz hardware wise.. Just needed some development


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Nitro, recovery is built. I will be posting it in just a moment.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got the phone! Time to get to work!


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it possible to get a recovery that more user friendly? The existing one seems a bit too advanced for most users.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

shockaholic - did you get my email the other day?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nitro, do you know an easy way to get a device rep for the Spectrum? I cloned the 990 and applied the VS920 files, but I'm getting build errors. There's no extract script I can find.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## shockaholic (Sep 30, 2011)

nitroglycerine33 said:


> shockaholic - did you get my email the other day?


I got the one where you said you got the phone and you were starting work. Is that the same one you're talking about? I'm definitely ready for some good stuff on the Spectrum. It's just been sitting on my desk since I got it and just been using the Galaxy Nexus until we get this thing cooking!


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Nitro, do you know an easy way to get a device rep for the Spectrum? I cloned the 990 and applied the VS920 files, but I'm getting build errors. There's no extract script I can find.
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


What error are you getting during the build?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's the error:

http://pastebin.com/rNii7sfv


```
<br />
target SharedLib: libaudioflinger (out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/LINKED/libaudioflinger.so)<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/A2dpAudioInterface.o: in function vtable for [URL=android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x18)]android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x18)[/URL]: error: undefined reference to 'android::A2dpAudioInterface::setSpeakerBoostModeOn(bool)'<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/A2dpAudioInterface.o: in function vtable for [URL=android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x1c)]android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x1c)[/URL]: error: undefined reference to 'android::A2dpAudioInterface::setLGMicModeOn(bool)'<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/A2dpAudioInterface.o: in function vtable for [URL=android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x28)]android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x28)[/URL]: error: undefined reference to 'android::A2dpAudioInterface::setVoIPCallState(bool)'<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/A2dpAudioInterface.o: in function vtable for [URL=android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x2c)]android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x2c)[/URL]: error: undefined reference to 'android::A2dpAudioInterface::getVoIPCallState(bool*)'<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/A2dpAudioInterface.o: in function vtable for [URL=android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x30)]android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x30)[/URL]: error: undefined reference to 'android::A2dpAudioInterface::setForceRoutingMode(int)'<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/A2dpAudioInterface.o: in function vtable for [URL=android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x34)]android::A2dpAudioInterface:A2dpAudioInterface.cpp(.data.rel.ro+0x34)[/URL]: error: undefined reference to 'android::A2dpAudioInterface::getForceRoutingMode(int*)'<br />
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status<br />
make: *** [out/target/product/vs920/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/LINKED/libaudioflinger.so] Error 1<br />
```


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like the prebuilt is not getting copied over. Do you have a get prebuilts script to copy them over?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure. To give you some background, I have a CM7 repo and cloned the 990 folder in devices; there's already a prebuilts folder in the repo. I think there's A LOT missing, though, because other LG devices have far more data and sub-folders. My guess is I need to clone a different folder, but I wanted to copy one that was most similar to our phone.

*Edit* if you're talking about prebuilt.mk in build/core, yes, that's there.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I had to tweak the shit out of the other device repos, but I believe I'll have a bootable version of CM7 for the vs920 shortly. Anyone want to test?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone that wants to test it, please let me know. I have a test build compiled and uploaded to my server. I don't have cwm on my phone to flash/test yet.


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

any new updates on progress?


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Anyone that wants to test it, please let me know. I have a test build compiled and uploaded to my server. I don't have cwm on my phone to flash/test yet.


I don't have CWM on my phone yet. I'll give it a shot if Neph can talk me through loading CWM.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/512151-one-click-updated-lg-spectrum-all-one-pkg-root-cwm-touch-recovery-unroot.html - For the scripted installer

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20439-cwm-touch-recovery-for-lg-spectrum-ported-from-koushs-release-for-nitro/ - Read thru the entire first post before playing with the installer. There is a bit at the bottom of the first post which is important. You will want to place the file on your SDcard before you get CWM recovery installed.


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait, so I can't use the CWM to flash a rom yet?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

You can and it works perfectly for nandroids, but I haven't finished any roms yet (nor has anyone else). We don't know if flashing a rom will wipe out cwm, though that seems to be the consensus.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Flashing a rom will not wipe out clockworkmod. As long as the recovery is removed from the ota_from_target_files in the build tools you will be good. I assume you are talking about a source based rom?

I am going to have an OEM based rom out in a few days for people to play with.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Correct. Nothing should be wiping out CWM at this point as long as all the instructions are followed for flashing it in the first place or running the scripted installer. The only glitch that is going on is if you go into CWM via the button method, then you will be stuck boot looping into CWM. The last section of my first post in the CWM touch installation thread works you thru a work around on it that no longer requires a PC to use as long as the .zip is already on your SD card.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's good to hear. I must have misread the convo on the subject before.


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Anyone that wants to test it, please let me know. I have a test build compiled and uploaded to my server. I don't have cwm on my phone to flash/test yet.


I can test it on mine, Mr. B. I have CWM all setup and 3 backups (ATM).


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

k. I'm compiling it right now. if all goes well and I get it installed on my phone, I'll let others test it, rather than give out a busted rom. I've been working to get the repo set up, which has taken FOR-EV-ER and led to tons of errors.


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> k. I'm compiling it right now. if all goes well and I get it installed on my phone, I'll let others test it, rather than give out a busted rom. I've been working to get the repo set up, which has taken FOR-EV-ER and led to tons of errors.


Here's to hoping! (So ready to get off this stock ROM)...


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I can't wait to see this phones true potential... Thanks for the hard work

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

i'm very excited for this. the Spectrum needs a total re-haul, and CM7 will be perfect.


----------



## jayman (Mar 19, 2012)

wow i can't wait to see the power a custom rom can add to this phone


----------



## alex4580 (Dec 21, 2011)

#1 guinea pig, at your service.


----------



## alex4580 (Dec 21, 2011)

#1 guinea pig, at your service.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

thx.  We're still trying to get CWM sorted, since it doesn't seem to want to install roms.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

What issue are you running into? I had to write a custom script for the boot loop fix and may have some insite.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not flashing roms right. Nitro is looking into it too. It's flashing the rom to the right partition, but something isn't being applied. If I could get a logcat, I'd know where to start, but you can't run logcat when flashing a rom.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate to break it to you, but yeah, it does log everything when flashing roms. Do an adb pull on file /tmp/recovery.log while still in CWM recovery. It will list everything that has happened from boot to current including any button presses or errors. It's how I fixed my issue when manually writing the boot loop fix script.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm. I had a few people try with no luck. I'll try it tomorrow. That log will help me figure it out.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

Very happy to see yall working on the Spectrum. My wife confiscated my gnex and handed over her LG, so I'm looking for a way to convince myself i got the better end of the deal. I hope when this phone gets the bloat slimmed down it should be rockin. So thank you all for the interest. ill be following the threads. i dont do ports but i am fluid enough to do some testing if needed. Good luck!


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

There are some partition issues and roms aren't flashing right, but a few of us are looking into it. The progress is stale otherwise.









Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> There are some partition issues and roms aren't flashing right, but a few of us are looking into it. The progress is stale otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea..my friend Framework said the same thing about the D2, but then epiphanies come around and get things right. Just dont give up, and the solutions will follow!


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

I think the biggest thing that most of us are running into is trying to code updates in edify instead of amend. It's definitely a world of difference as far as commands go and not all commands work on all update-binaries. As it stands, I have a de-odexed update I would love to put out, but it's worthless unless I can make the update.zip do it automatically.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

That, and there are conflicts with partitions and what cwm tries to do. It seems as if cwm isn't properly set for the device, given the errors I've seen.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Aye, I'm grabbing a copy of the CM source myself, but I doubt I will have any time to take a serious look until next weekend. At this point I did find the proper wipe and push commands, but I was still in boot loop hell. I'm guessing that something I de-odex'd didn't go correctly.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

FWIW, this is the error encountered:


```
<br />
  0 /tmp ramdisk (null) (null) 0<br />
  1 /recovery emmc /dev/block/mmcblk0p13 (null) 0<br />
  2 /boot emmc /dev/block/mmcblk0p8 (null) 0<br />
  3 /cache ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p27 (null) 0<br />
  4 /data ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p28 (null) 0<br />
  5 /sdcard vfat /dev/block/mmcblk1 /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 0<br />
  6 /system ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p26 (null) 0<br />
[URL=W:Unable]W:Unable[/URL] to get recovery.fstab info for /datadata during fstab generation!<br />
[URL=W:Unable]W:Unable[/URL] to get recovery.fstab info for /emmc during fstab generation!<br />
```
I went off the partition info you provided, so I'm not sure what else we can do if your partition info was correct. The 'eemc' mount is for:

```
<br />
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p26");<br />
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p26", "/system");<br />
```
The stopping error is:


```
<br />
format: unsupported fs_type "ext4" partition_type "EMMC"<br />
```
And what 'datadata' is, I have no idea. I've checked the updater script and build files but don't have a partition name like that. So I'm at a loss, unless 'system' should only be 'ext4' and not 'EEMC' as well... I mirrored the Nitro script for partition types, but that addition is the only thing I can find as the error.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, I may have a fix for you. While restoring a nandroid works with no issues, doing a straight format command seems to be hit or miss with wether or not your partition will corrupt. Try this command instead which is how I wipe a partition.

mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p26", "/system");
delete_recursive("/system");

Then use package extract like normal.

package_extract_dir("system", "/system");

The alternative would be to use run_program

unmount("/system")
run_program("/sbin/mk2fs", "-t", "ext4", "-b", "4096", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p26");

(there may or may not be a comma between some of the above marks. I'm getting conflicting reports from what I've read)

run_program("/sbin/e2fsck", "-y", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p26");


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tried the first one... didn't work. My guess is the second won't either, but I'll try it.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

If the first one did not work, then it sounds like you are working with a bad update-binary. Try grabbing the one from this thread as I've had no issues with it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1268661


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool, thx. I'll take a look. I'm using a variation of the Nitro script, but it sounds like that's not going to work.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## songjacked (Mar 10, 2012)

Arcee has released his CM builds for the Nitro HD. http://get.cm/?device=p930

Maybe someone could contact him for assistance in getting it working for the Spectrum?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Our device is basically the Revolution 2, while the Nitro is similar, the revo is the closest, but there is no recovery for it and there are no public repos. There are a few people working on it, but some love from cm would help.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## songjacked (Mar 10, 2012)

That's pretty strange. Internally, the Nitro looks identical, except for its GSM radio.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

In setting up device files, I found the spectrum is called the bryce2; the revolution is the bryce. Soooo, I might look at revo roms, because there are no revo device repos in public sites like github.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

http://phandroid.com/2012/03/28/lg-optimus-lte-nitro-hd-receive-cyanogenmod-9-nightlies/

Stupid Nitro, always mocking us Spectrum users. I really wish the Nitro was the same as the spectrum right now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1438961
CM9 for REVO

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1175083
CM7 for REVO


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

released today :

http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/522953-rom-3-28-12-broken-out-spectrum-1-0-w-blitzkrieg-kernel.html


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm gonna check out that cm9 for the revo and see if I can get it to go on the spectrum. The spectrum is basically the Revolution 2, so it should be easy.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

Neph I got my Spectrum running what you posted and no doubt it definitely runs smoother than stock. +1 on it and thanks for all yalls efforts


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

Any movement on development for this phone? My wife has one and I would love to get a custom rom running to see what it can really do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. There's the BrokenOut rom, which is a debloated, deodexed version of stock with an AOSP lockscreen (which I love), but custom roms are above my paygrade, because the lib files are totally different than every other LG phone close to it, so making a device repository is above my level of knowledge. It'll take coders that know what each lib does to get it sorted.

My CM7 will flash and boot, but to a gray screen, so it's like 50% there.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

I was reading over at XDA on the nitro CM7 ports. The info I got while skimming was that CM7 was impossible for the Nitro/Spectrum because it does not support xdpi. With that being said, we're probably stuck waiting for a CM9 port.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1554411


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

That explains the boot to gray screen. 
I'm going to look into an aosp or maybe a miui port.

Great find Btw.


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

If you're interested in MIUI, check out the guys at miui.us. A lot of the devs there are friends of mine and are pretty knowledgeable. Project Fien X, Superkid, Warttack, Leeech, Magiman7..all great devs that know their stuff and always willing to help out.

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I tried a kang of miui from the Optimus version, but it was a no go.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Has nitro had any luck?

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't talked to him in a bit, but my guess is no. I'm sure he'd have posted it by now if he figured it out. I'll ask him though.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Sonicxml and I from over in the Galaxy nexus land are gonna do some kernel and rom work for you guys. We are gonna start with kernels, but you never know what i have up my sleeve as far as rom ports go.

We will be blindly devving until one/both of us gets the device.


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Sonicxml and I from over in the Galaxy nexus land are gonna do some kernel and rom work for you guys. We are gonna start with kernels, but you never know what i have up my sleeve as far as rom ports go.
> 
> We will be blindly devving until one/both of us gets the device.


Tis true.

https://github.com/sonicxml/Spectrum


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

If you need someone proficient in logcat and not afraid to brick their phone, let me know. I've been able to recover from just about everything I've done so far, and even a few things I thought I shouldn't be able to.


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

Woot! Glad y'all are jumping on the wagon! It's a neat device and I definitely think it deserves some attention. Thanks for coming by to help out!

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

That's awesome news! The people in this community never cease to amaze me. Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Sonicxml and I from over in the Galaxy nexus land are gonna do some kernel and rom work for you guys. We are gonna start with kernels, but you never know what i have up my sleeve as far as rom ports go.
> 
> We will be blindly devving until one/both of us gets the device.


Awesome...THANKS!


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

So apparently the kernel source likes sonic better than it likes me









But anyway, sonic was able to get a kernel compiled.....that's all I know as of now. You can see our progress (as far as kernel features is concerned) at: http://github.com/sonicxml/Spectrum(yeah, I know the commits are old, they are my time tested base mods that I've done to every device that I've devved for over the past year or so)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> So apparently the kernel source likes sonic better than it likes me


I've got the magic touch







.
Yeah originally I was having issues too, but then I used the right config and switched my toolchain and we're good now


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/378-lg-spectrum-development/


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Sonicxml and I from over in the Galaxy nexus land are gonna do some kernel and rom work for you guys. We are gonna start with kernels, but you never know what i have up my sleeve as far as rom ports go.
> 
> We will be blindly devving until one/both of us gets the device.


 Thanks for the kernel, are you going to make your own ROM or start with a CyanogenMod 7/9 type first?


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone else noticed some apps disappearing on the brokenout rom running the blitzkrieg kernel? My dolphin hd mysteriously was gone from my apps, and then right after that just a bit ago I had to redownload rom manager. Wasn't even listed in the market. Weird. I remember having this happen on some early GB builds. just something I noticed and wondered if any other users had it happen to them.

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

The only time I've had that happen is if I get a corrupt update of the program. Happened with my droid often where it would download the update, fail midway thru and then forget that it had installed something. This is more likely the case for you then apps randomly disappearing. Do you have your apps set to auto or manual update?


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

Manual. Its not a big deal, just reminiscent of the memory leak of the Incredible in early ROM builds. No big deal. Just didn't know if anyone else had had it happen. Thanks Neph

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------

